# Gala Farewell to the Old Met



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

On April 16th 1966 Metropolitan Opera stars gathered to bid farewell to the old Metropolitan Opera House which was slated for destruction shortly thereafter. The company would move to their brand new home in Lincoln Center. The Gala is presumably presented complete, including announcements and speeches.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am surprised PBS didn't film it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am surprised PBS didn't film it!!!!!!!!!!!


It would have been a remarkable achievement as PBS didn’t exist at the time.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> It would have been a remarkable achievement as PBS didn’t exist at the time.


It would’ve had to have been some company like Firestone or Bell Telephone in those days who could’ve sponsored the event, but no commercial television station would’ve dedicated three whole hours of their programming to “culture.” Even in the 1960s.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

For those interested, the following are the arias and scenes sung at the Farewell Gala. Bear in mind that the attachment is not interactive (you cannot click on the blue timings and be transported to a corresponding selection - sorry! )


----------

